# Fruta pode atrasar porque estações ‘estão a fugir aos padrões’



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2010 às 12:23)

*Fruta pode atrasar porque estações ‘estão a fugir aos padrões’*



> Esta primavera os frutos podem aparecer nas árvores mais tarde que o habitual porque as estações do ano estão a fugir aos padrões normais, avisou Lurdes Carvalho, docente e investigadora em fruticultura
> 
> A professora da Escola Superior Agrária de Castelo Branco acompanha
> pomares desde 1986 e refere que há cada vez mais anos com condições meteorológicas afastadas do típico clima temperado de Portugal, o que vem trazer consequências nas árvores fruteiras.
> ...


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2010 às 20:08)

O argumento dessa especialista parece-me ilógico e simplista....se é factual que teem havido modificações, umas mais rapidas e influentes que outras, num contexto de aquecimento, que não me parece gravoso e que seria de esperar dados varios factores, tambem é verdade que o aumento de temperatura aliado ao aumento da precipitação deveria potenciar o desenvolvimento das culturas e não retarda-las, até porque o nosso clima nem sequer é o de origem de muitas especies e, portanto, leva-las a ter comportamentos a nivel do seu ciclo anual, menos comuns.
Por outro lado essa senhora esta a fazer uma observação pouco solida....em termos gerais a precipitação e o " tempo de inverno" não se está a prolongar primavera adentro....pelo contrario, a tendencia é exatamente a inversa; logo se a senhora esta a basear-se nos ultimos dois anos para afirmar que o tempo está estranho posso concerteza dizer que esta noticia é baseada é erronea.


----------

